# Slide 150 9.0 SE (2013) oder 8.0 (2014)



## agadir (6. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem mein bisheriges AM-Fully einen Rahmenriss hat, bin ich auf der Suche nach Ersatz. 

Welches Slide-Modell soll man nehmen? 
2013:  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1867/a101129/slide-150-9-0-se.html
2014:  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1867/a103077/slide-150-8-0.html


Sie unterscheiden sich m.E. (nach Beschreibung) im wesentlichen in (2013 / 2014):
- SRAM X9 vs. Shimano XT (wäre mir ziemlich egal)
- Reverb vs. Reverb Stealth (hat Vor- und Nachteile, z.B. kann man die Stealth nur aufwändig ausbauen und durch feste Stütze ersetzen)
- andere Laufräder (die werden sich nicht viel tun, denke ich mal)
- Gewichtsangabe (12,5 bzw. "ab " 13.3)
- Zugführungen (extern / intern, hat auch Vor- und Nachteile)

Warum ist das 2014 Modell fast 1 kg schwerer?

Ciao
Stephan


----------



## Bayernmichi (6. Oktober 2013)

agadir schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem mein bisheriges AM-Fully einen Rahmenriss hat, bin ich auf der Suche nach Ersatz.
> 
> ...



Würde auf jedenfall das 9.0 nehmen. Ist das bessere Bike. 
Ist halt ein Modell über dem 8.0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde das 2014/8 er wählen....

hauptsächlich wegen der XT-Ausstattung, vor allem bei der Bremse.
Das Mehrgewicht kommt zu einem großen Teil vom Reifen, der bei der 2014 Version als Draht geliefert wird. Steht so auf der HP bei der Ausstattung. 
Das wär mir egal, nach ner halben Saison musst ja eh wieder Reifen kaufen.
Und schicker find ichs auch. Bei dem nur schwarz in schwarz-Design denk ich an Friedhof....


----------



## Bayernmichi (6. Oktober 2013)

Gerade bei dem Bremsen find ich die vom 9.0er Formula The One besser.
Schaltung nehmen sie sich nix. XT vs x9/x0 . 
Vorbau, Reifen und Laufräder finde ich beim 9.0er auch besser.

Beide haben eine normale Reverb. Erst ab dem 2014er 9.0 ist die Reverb Stealth verbaut.


----------



## backstein689 (6. Oktober 2013)

schau dir Noch das 2014er e1 an


----------



## Kurbelfrank (7. Oktober 2013)

Stand vor kurzem vor derselben Frage und habe mich für das '13er 9.0 entschieden. Zum 2014er kann ich natürlich nichts sagen, aber das 9.0 ist wirklich ne Wucht.
Hab es hauptsächlich aus dem Grund gewählt das ich dieses Jahr noch paar Kilometer kurbeln kann 
Farbe ist natürlich wie immer Geschmacksache, aber so nen schönes mattes Schwarz hat schon was. Das bei der Reverb die Züge außen sind hat wie gesagt Vor- und Nachteile.
Schaltungen spielen in einer Liga. Einzig das sirren der Formula geht mir leicht auf den Sack, aber da dürften 2 Teilige Scheiben Abhilfe schaffen.

P.s. Ist beim 8.0er Fox oder RS System? Da zu Bedenken gilt der Service (Partner vor Ort und nur aller 2 Jahre oder einschicken etc)


----------



## agadir (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
erstmal Danke für die Tipps. 

Ich würde zum 9/2013 tendieren. Die Formula würde sich allerdings sofort im Bike-Markt wiederfinden. Ich fahre nun 4 Jahre eine XT-775 und 1 Jahr am anderen Rad eine 785, für mich die ideale Bremse: Bremskraft lange ausreichend, funktioniert (immer), kein Schleifen und Mineralöl drin.
Schwarz eloxiert ist mein aktuelles Rad auch, mir gefällt's.
Service ist für mich kein Thema, hatte in 10 Jahren noch keine Gabel oder Dämpfer eingeschickt, egal ob RS oder Fox (hier und da ein Ölwechsel und fertig).
Ach ja, das E1 ist für mich überdimensioniert (da könnte ich es ja gar nicht mehr auf's Rad schieben, wenn ich bei Steilstücken oder Stufen absteige ;-) ).
Ciao
Stephan


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (10. Oktober 2013)

Das 8.0 SE ist ganz passabel ausgestattet. Lediglich zu den LR kann ich nix sagen. Die wÃ¤ren bei den 9.0ern mit M1700 adÃ¤quat - die Sun RinglÃ© des 8.0 kann ich nicht einschÃ¤tzen. PrÃ¼fe, ob die mind. 21mm Innenweite haben.
Ansonsten habe ich nach 15 Jahren SRAM kein Bock mehr drauf. Mir ist in der zehnten Ausfahrt beim Bergabrollen mein X0-Schaltwerk ins Hinterrad geflogen, weil bei SRAM nur auf einen Stift geklinkt, und hat einen Schaden von 700 â¬ verursacht. Mein nÃ¤chstes Bike hat XT oder XTR und auf keinen Fall mehr eine Formula-Bremse. Ich will mehr Sorglos-Komponenten. Fahre Ã¼brigens ein 2012er Slide 9.0 und habe dort die CC-LR Crossmax ST gegen EX 1750 getauscht.


----------



## bjw (10. Oktober 2013)

Zu den Laufrädern...

Die DT Swiss M1700 Spline des 2013 9.0 SE haben folgende Maße:
Felgenbreite aussen 26 mm, innen 19,6 mm

Die Sun Ringle Inferno des 2014 8.0:
Felgenbreite aussen 27 mm, innen 22,3 mm


----------

